# How can i fix fiber optic cable ?



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi, I have got order new some fiber optic sight cables , but thats rounds package and skewed?
How can I fix fo cables? (I try heat gun and bands but not work)
Thanks your reply..


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Try looking for a tutorial in youtube?

The process is basically something like this...

Insert one end thru so it protrudes about 2 mm. Heat that protruding tip with a flame and as soon as it melts and forms a molten bulb, give it a slight tug backwards and it will sit in snugly on that end. The melted bulb will form the first anchor.

Now, snip off the other end, again leaving about 1-2 mm. Heat up this other end. What should happen is that the melting end starts to create tension and tighten on itself, making a nice straight fibre installation. Do not get any heat on to the centre of the fibre or you will just deform it. Hope this description helps with ypur reinstallation.

I can't be precise about how much to excess length to leave but if you estimate it right, it will work out. About 1 to 2 mm. If its too much, the fibre wont straighten and the bulb will be too big. If it's too little, it might not work... a little trial and error mighy be required?

Good luck!


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

urbanshooter said:


> Try looking for a tutorial in youtube?
> The process is basically something like this...
> Insert one end thru so it protrudes about 2 mm. Heat that protruding tip with a flame and as soon as it melts and forms a molten bulb, give it a slight tug backwards and it will sit in snugly on that end. The melted bulb will form the first anchor.
> Now, snip off the other end, again leaving about 1-2 mm. Heat up this other end. What should happen is that the melting end starts to create tension and tighten on itself, making a nice straight fibre installation. Do not get any heat on to the centre of the fibre or you will just deform it. Hope this description helps with ypur reinstallation.
> ...


Hi thanks your detailed reply, I have a few 50 cm fiber optic cables.I want to straighten the cables all along.
If the cable lies in the gap and there is no point to provide resistance, the curvature in the cable does not improve, for example my last design safety pin fo sight.
(G.Translate)


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

What Urbanshooter said, and just as a reference all the fiber optic it has been wound and is a natural shape of a curve when you heat it into place on the ends that's what straightens it out.

Cheers


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Erhan Sennur said:


> Hi, I have got order new some fiber optic sight cables , but thats rounds package and skewed?
> How can I fix fo cables? (I try heat gun and bands but not work)
> Thanks your reply..


If you don't mind posting some pictures of what you are working on I may be able to get a better handle on your project and help you out


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

[/quote]
If you don't mind posting some pictures of what you are working on I may be able to get a better handle on your project and help you out [/quote]
Hi thanks your reply When I open the package (50cm fo cable), it remains in a C-shaped wide curve.When I cut 2 centimeters, there is a very small curvature.I will try to stretch the cables.


----------



## juliashawn33 (May 19, 2021)

*Fiber optic* splicing is the process of *joining* two or more fibers together. ... Splicing fibers is commonly used to rejoin *fiber optic cables* when accidentally broken or to fuse two fibers together to create a *fiber* that is long enough for the required *cable* run.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If you don't mind posting some pictures of what you are working on I may be able to get a better handle on your project and help you out [/quote]
Hi thanks your reply When I open the package (50cm fo cable), it remains in a C-shaped wide curve.When I cut 2 centimeters, there is a very small curvature.I will try to stretch the cables.

[/QUOTE]

Hmm that is a tough one, I'm not sure how to straighten out fiber optic cable that has taken a curve set... You might have to buy a different rod of fiber optic. I found some nice fiber optic rods at my local table top gaming / hobby model store. sorry I couldn't be of more help...


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

Hmm that is a tough one, I'm not sure how to straighten out fiber optic cable that has taken a curve set... You might have to buy a different rod of fiber optic. I found some nice fiber optic rods at my local table top gaming / hobby model store. sorry I couldn't be of more help...[/quote]

Thanks your interesting raventree78.. I bought this cables from Aex.
(long arrive times)But The problem is with the packaging (round shape).
Maybe i can try putting it in the freezer...


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Even if the fiber optic tube is bent in a c at a short distance, if you feed it through both ends of the slingshots sight supports then it will definitely straighten out once you burn both ends while it's inside the slingshots support.


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

vince4242 said:


> Even if the fiber optic tube is bent in a c at a short distance, if you feed it through both ends of the slingshots sight supports then it will definitely straighten out once you burn both ends while it's inside the slingshots support.


Thank you, it's a small problem but if i use more than 2cm length there is a little curvature..


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Erhan Sennur said:


> vince4242 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if the fiber optic tube is bent in a c at a short distance, if you feed it through both ends of the slingshots sight supports then it will definitely straighten out once you burn both ends while it's inside the slingshots support.
> ...


We all go through a little trial and error to get it right... if you get the length of the end right it will straighten out as it melts. The shrinking creates the tension that straightens it. If your first installation left a curve, just start over and leave less excess the next time... good luck!


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

[/quote]We all go through a little trial and error to get it right... if you get the length of the end right it will straighten out as it melts. The shrinking creates the tension that straightens it. If your first installation left a curve, just start over and leave less excess the next time... good luck![/quote]

Thank you, After all the replies I'm closer to solving the problem. It will be better to fix both ends in the next sight design..


----------

